# Igaging Cables



## NightWing (Jun 18, 2014)

I am installing 3 Igaging DRO's on my mini-mill.  It is obvious that the cord from the reader to the remote read-out is much too long.  I read somewhere that you can cut them in the middle, rtemove the extra and splice back together.  

Has anyone done this?  How many wires are in the cord that would need to be spliced?


----------



## FanMan (Jun 18, 2014)

I just tiewrapped the excess wire into a bundle and tied it out of the way.


----------



## Fabrickator (Jun 19, 2014)

Me too.  I wouldn't try cutting/spicing them, too much trouble.  The problem is you need to have some loose wire no matter what to accommodate the specific travel of the different axis, so what's the point.  I'm waiting for someone to make them wireless....
.:cool2:


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 19, 2014)

If I really needed to shorten the cables, I would un-solder the cable at the connector, and re-solder the connection to the connector, making sure that the shielding is properly connected.  Cutting a data cable in the middle and splicing it can create a point that can introduce electrical noise into the system.  It doesn't take much to fowl up the data flow.

There will be at least 4 wires in that cable and depending on configuration could have as many as 8.

I agree with everybody else, tie the excess out of the way.


----------



## mhguy (Jun 19, 2014)

There are 4 very fine wires in the cable.  Two carry the data, one is ground, and the other is +3 volts.  I have not shortened my cables, but I have cut into them to bring out the ground and +3 volts.  I power mine from a pair of AA batteries for longer battery life.  The cable is not shielded, so splicing, if done carefully, should not affect the performance.

Dick


----------

